# Time for a Change - Gotta get the Stink off me!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Went out Sunday. Saw fish. Saw three fish get caught. Couldn't even get one in the air. Now, a month ago, I went one for five when only a couple were jumped by others. So... I guess its time to inspect the boat. Maybe somebody slipped some bananas on there. Maybe I need to get rid of my shorts... get a new shirt.... get a new hat..... find a new girlfriend.... gotta get the stink off me somehow.... or it'll be time to sell all my tarpon stuff on e-bay. Yall can probably smell my stink through the computer... this is awful. I've never had a run of consistent bad luck like this. Seems that if James Plaag jumps a fish near me, I'm doomed.... to not jump a single tarpon all day... Maybe my friend James put a hex on me.. (just kidding of course)... but the mojo has got to go in the oven or the vudu doll has got to find a new home.... this is frustrating!!!! Oh yea, its tarpon fishing... I forgot!!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Scott said:


> Went out Sunday. Saw fish. Saw three fish get caught. Couldn't even get one in the air. Now, a month ago, I went one for five when only a couple were jumped by others. So... I guess its time to inspect the boat. Maybe somebody slipped some bananas on there. Maybe I need to get rid of my shorts... get a new shirt.... get a new hat..... find a new girlfriend.... gotta get the stink off me somehow.... or it'll be time to sell all my tarpon stuff on e-bay. Yall can probably smell my stink through the computer... this is awful. I've never had a run of consistent bad luck like this. Seems that if James Plaag jumps a fish near me, I'm doomed.... to not jump a single tarpon all day... Maybe my friend James put a hex on me.. (just kidding of course)... but the mojo has got to go in the oven or the vudu doll has got to find a new home.... this is frustrating!!!! Oh yea, its tarpon fishing... I forgot!!!


Scott...if you quit Tarpon fishing...I am going to take up BALLET...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sure hope you look good in a tutu!!!


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I know some suggestions on ways to change your luck, but with my luck, I am afraid things might go from no luck to bad luck.....


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

*Tarpon Doll Cure...*

I began using voodoo, other black arts (sic) and alternative methodologies for Upper Texas Coast tarpon angling about twenty five years ago during a horrible run of lost fish, botched hookups and a historical run of gear breakage that brought tears to many an angling amigo. Tears of laughter, not sorrow. Hey&#8230;.you guys know, it's a rough bunch out there, always has been&#8230; In any event, I too decided that change was necessary! One week I liquored up my angling protestant padre and we haphazardly blessed my vessel with a variety of incantations punctuated by a variety of salubrious demon rum concoctions. The tarpon failed to take notice of the effort, although the gear breakage relaxed a bit, for a while.



My next effort involved chicken bones. Plagg's daddy and I would grab a bag of bones I made using an ancient recipe found at the Houston Public Library, a pre-internet angling resource, and toss them out on the dock at Teakwood for a reading. You would be surprised how many anglers would peer over shoulders waiting to catch a glimpse of the results. It was generally accepted that the bones were slightly more effective but in actuality the results of these efforts were inconclusive. We did determine that the bones were good for raising sailfish into the baits. One amongst us caught a dandy in 35' at the Box. I carry them to this day and traveled with them pre-911 to Costa Rica where they have rocked off Quepos on numerable occasions. 



I could go on and on about efforts to change lucks tide but suffice it to say the tarpon fish holds the upper hand. I think most serious anglers have some degree of respect for superstition or whatever it is you want to call the unexplainable. Think: Bananas&#8230; I know I do and to prove it, I deploy a Doll at my helm that I got from a Priestess in NOLA fifteen years ago. I deployed it aboard on 6 July 1991 after a particularly satisfying weekend in the Crescent City. Here is an image. I wouldn't fish without it&#8230;! 



Scott, I'll send you one should you wish but be advised mere deployment is not the key to the juju. The doll must be consecrated. This can be done by one in the know for $1250.00 US. Send it along and ye shall find relief from your misery&#8230;.



Buena Suerte


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Hey Scott, do you forget any bananas under the console?


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

"One Answer"

A couple of years ago I rounded the left jetty at Port Aransas to find an obvious tarpon fishing boat anchored in exactly the right spot for the incoming tide. 

In the boat was a guy and a totally beautiful girl in small red bikini. Using my trolling motor, I manuvered my drift to pass within talking distance. They said that the guy had broken off a big one and the girl had caught one about 50#.

She then caught another one around 40#. I commented that it was probably because of the red bikini. They laughed and agreed. She then caught another one about 40# and she suggested that I get an red bikini. I did my best to talk her out of hers but pleading or money did not work.

The guy then broke off another one. I had been drifting within 30 to 40 yards this whole time without a bite. The tide changed and all action ceased. I told them that my wife was coming down that night and I would have a red bikini in the boat the next day.

I showed up the next day with my wife in a red bikini and the girl in the other boat was there in a very small white bikini and informed me that the color changed everyday. 

That day neither red or white was the correct color as neither boat had a tarpon bite but it was great day of fishing and sightseeing.

This year has been so tough that I am considering wearing a maroon bikini.... Scott maybe you could try an orange one.

TC


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> "One Answer"
> 
> A couple of years ago I rounded the left jetty at Port Aransas to find an obvious tarpon fishing boat anchored in exactly the right spot for the incoming tide.
> 
> ...


The other difference was on day 1 we had piggies and on day 2 we only had pin perch 
:cheers:


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Mizpath,

When the red bikini caught the first one, my congratulations were trully heartfelt. And some what on the next. The next, her 4th of the day were pure show and cover up for the true feelings of what a fish hog she was being. 

I guess that you started feeling that way too as finally she let you have a chance as you guys got your 6th.. I repeat 6th bite of the morning. But the fishgods were only smilling on red bikinis that day as yours escaped.

Even three years later, the sting is still there. But trully, congratulations on a great day. Really.. I really mean it... Really.

TC


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

bikinis are a cure all--it will cure youre head ache--fishing wowes--and any other problems u may have---no really i went tarpon fishing for the first time this year and caught every thing but tarpon had a great time and gonna go again the week end of the 9th--oh and yes i have seen the small white bikini and i forgot all about the tarpon for a short while--ha ha ---i know this is the tarpon forum but if u got an inside track on the bull reds plz pm me


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

I think Scott handed the skunk to me...finally got it off two weeks ago...kinda.
Client...fly, boga'd 36#. I'll take it.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Still got some stink on me!!! 0 for 1 on Saturday, skipped Sunday to try Monday.. too windy Monday didn't leave the dock. Crud!!!! Wished I would have fished Sunday now!!


----------

